

Task Lists in GitHub Flavored Markdown - geetarista
https://github.com/blog/1375-task-lists-in-gfm-issues-pulls-comments

======
president
In related news, I recently saw this:

[https://github.com/vmg/sundown/commit/37728fb2d7137ff7c37d0a...](https://github.com/vmg/sundown/commit/37728fb2d7137ff7c37d0a474cb827a8d6d846d8)

Looks like the proposal to create a formal markdown standard is actually going
somewhere.

